# How long does fur take to grow back after surgery?



## LindsSull (Feb 22, 2012)

My 14 mo golden, Chase, is having surgery to remove a cyst on his head today. He competes in conformation, and I haven't been able to find much info on how long it takes the coat to grow back completely. My vet is a saint and shaved a very small patch, but I'm still curious! He's also on ShowStopper so I'm hoping that will help speed up the process!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It really depends. On the dog itself, the season, the area shaved, etc., etc. I would think that being on the head (short hair) plus with spring coming plus he's young, it will come back pretty quickly. I would count on a few weeks.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree with IG. Been thru the shaving a number of times--one KayCee had to have both knees operated on 14 months apaft for luxating patellas, and of course she was spayed. Honey has had a lump removed from her chest, shaved areas on hips for heartworm treatment (was HW positive when we adopted her), her leg for removal of spot that turned out to be mast cell tumor, so much larger area had to be shave for more surgery, etc. I did find the shorter hair grew back fast, or seemed to I guess becaue it didn't hae to get so long.

Good luck with your guy.


----------



## LindsSull (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks y'all! The surgery went just fine, so hopefully he'll be back to normal in a few weeks


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

When Nugget had surgery the vet tech cut the leg fur all the way around his leg (for the IV line). The short hair on the leg took about six weeks; but his beautiful long feathers are still only an inch long three months later. 

I am glad that your vet is careful about not shaving more than necessary.


----------



## angelinac1 (Sep 23, 2017)

so i was watching a video of this dog and these kids threw him in glue they had to remove his hair will it grow back?


----------

